# Headstone in a creek?!?



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2010)

FRANK.
      Baby
 J.C. & A.A.
 VAN HORN
     BORN
 NOV. 27 1875
      DIED
 MAR. 16 1876

 I found this in the creek today. As I was standing there wondering where it could have possible have come from I heard a car drive by. I was a lot closer to the road then I thought. I'm guessing it was a prank by some local kids. They must have got nervous driving around with it and tossed it over the bank. Tomorrow I'm gonna call the town hall to see if they know where this is suppose to be. At least I didn't have to hike this one nearly as far as the last one and this one was lighter too. Swiz


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 6, 2010)

You might be able to trace it and find the graveyard.  I know a lot of counties have lists made of grave yards for geneology purposes.  
 It is hard to understand why people would do something like that.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, if I don't find the cemetery it belongs in, then what? I'm gonna do my best to find out which cemetery this belongs in even if it means calling every town hall and/or county building in New York state. If I don't find the rightful cemetery then do I keep it, give it to the town hall, give it to the police dept? Where should it go? Depending on when this was taken they might not have a written record of where it belongs. Town halls and county buildings do catch on fire and records get lost. It's possible that I might not find the cemetery. I plan on searching the records for any J.C. & A.A. Van Horn. If I can find both of them then I know I have the parents. Does anyone else know where I should look besides finding every cemetery on my NY topo maps and going to every one until I find it? Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

It's good to hear someone doing the right thing.  Who knows how it got there?  It's interesting, for sure.  I would try putting an ad in the paper for descendants of this child.  Don't give them the stone, obviously, in case they're not honest people, but if they are the descendants, they may be able to lead you to where the stone belongs.  There's probably a family plot.  Check with local cemetery caretakers.  They usually know a lot about the families buried there.  We have a great one near us and he's a nice older man with a lot of knowledge.  

 Also, you could get in touch with your local news station.  They could run a story on it.  That might help return the stone to its rightful place, while you get a plug in about digging.  Once people see that you are the type of person who does the right thing, they would be more inclined to let you dig their property.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 6, 2010)

The cemeteries should have plat maps of all the family plots. One of the local cemeteries here had all of their records burn and they had to manually go back through the cemetery and get as much info as they could. Taking pics and video of every stone, mapping out where each plot is and writing down all the info they could read off of the stone and then putting it all on paper and online. I'm sure I'll find it tomorrow. I don't have any plans to call the local news station. If someone else does though I'll give a shout out to RedGinger on Antique-bottles.net. I figure your career could use the extra plug. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2010)

JHey Swiz,

 Great rescue of some history there. There may be some sorta Cemetery Association in your area, that might be able to help. Good luck.

 Just to be on the safe side, while you are the custodian, I'd lay down a line of brick dust across the doorstep, start puttin together a gris-gris bag, maybe start wearin a pierced silver dime on my ankle...

 Oh, and for the sound track, may I recommend Clifton Chenier, Dr. John, and Professor Longhair. Keep a candle lit...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck, Swiz. I hope you find where it belongs.  ~Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2010)

Back then you could bury family in your own yard, they didnt have zoning like they do now. Its pretty common to see graves around old house sites. Sometimes when developers are buldozing new subdivisions they run across these scattered graves and thier workers are told they need to disappear.  Nothing delays progress like moving graves.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Swiz,....quite an ornate stone,...and in good condition,...any cemetaries upstream?....Glad you're trying to find where it belongs. I wonder how long it's been in the creek?                                                                                           Joe


----------



## madman (Jun 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> You might be able to trace it and find the graveyard. I know a lot of counties have lists made of grave yards for geneology purposes.
> It is hard to understand why people would do something like that.


  ditto interesting find!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 6, 2010)

SWIZ...I'd like to commend you for what you are willing to do.

 1st check with your local historical society..the one I am a volunteer of  has books and documentation on local cems.
 2nd...check with the library in the Geneaology section for books that contain cemetery listings.

 3rd...and I have found this to have happened on occasion - sometimes a person is buried alone...later the spouse or another family member (ie...child) dies and another stone is made, which includes both names. The "old stone" is then used as a foot marker, or discarded. yep..discarded. 
  Besides vandalism and intentional desecration by contractors/builders and or farmers (who prefer a cem wasn't on the property and could care less about maintaining same), this is the only other reason I know a stone would be cast off. 
 Unless...there is an old cem nearby where you found the stone.
 Good luck in your endeavor.

 oh...another reason for discarding a stone is it was damaged and replaced, but this doesn't appear to the the case with yours.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Swiz,
   I also want to commend you for your respect.My family and friends and others have had flowers stolen from our families graves.I am going to buy a trail timer camera to prosecute the culprits.Stones have been intentionally pushed over in the neighboring town on Halloween nights,(they got caught by the way).Sometimes I wonder if there is any respect at all in the world and then someone like you comes along.Thank you.
                                                                 Best regards,Tim


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2010)

SWIZ..I found where the stone belongs...>>

*Auriesville Cemetery
 Town of Glen, Montgomery County, NY*

 VAN HORN, Eveline (wife of Victor PUTMAN), d. 1-27-1899, ae. 76-9-4 
            Louisa T., wife of John K., d. 9-15-1856, ae. 24-9-19 
            Mary B., dau. of Louisa T. & John K., d. 9-25-1864, ae. 19 yrs. 
            (The above three on Putman monument.) 
            Jacob, d. 12-21-1869, ae. 69-9-23 
            Sarah, wife of Jacob, d. 10-4-1873, ae. 67-2-28 
Frank, son of J. C. & A. A., b. 11-27-1875; d. 3-16-1876  
            Alice A. PUTMAN, wife of Joel C., d. 2-22-1887, ae. 49 yrs. 

 http://montgomery.nygenweb.net/glen/auriecem.html


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome!! Thank you Whiskeyman!! I'll see if I can get ahold of someone at that cemetery in the morning. I'd rather just find the caretaker and replace it without a big what to do. I think I'll ask him if anymore were missing while I'm there. If so I'll wait for the creek to drop and the water to clear and go back for a better look. This stone ended up being a little farther away then I thought it would as its seems its jumped the river. 

 As far as the vandals go I see that every year. I use to mow and weedeat in a cemetery. Move the flowers and displays, clean around the stones and put everything back nice and perty. It seems that the older thin stones are the ones that get it the most although I've seen where kids will use bars to knock over monuments. One very beautiful vault was completely taken down and removed because of kids busting it up, breaking into it and stealing the skulls of the bodies inside. That one had stone pillars and the whole nine. I also saw in that same cemetery where they tried to steal or at least knock over a cannon and kicked thin stones in half. One guy I use to work with was busted with some of his friends at a funeral home. They would hang out there after hours smoking crack and then steal from the bodies. They had their pictures taken with some of the corpses and in one case a women walked in there before the funeral for a quiet moment with her aunt only to see her sitting up completely topless and 4 or 5 people all passed out on the floor in one of the back rooms. There's a lot of sick and twisted people out there. I couldn't believe it when he didn't show up to work and then to see his face in the paper as one of the guilty people that did all of that. They almost shut down the funeral home over that one. Its one of the oldest funeral homes in the area and I believe it was the owners son who let them in and was using it is a flop house. Sad but true. At least this stone will have a short journey and a happy ending. Thanx for your blessings and all your help guys and gurl. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2010)

> SWIZ..I found where the stone belongs...>>
> 
> Auriesville Cemetery
> Town of Glen, Montgomery County, NY


 
*Brilliant researching, Charlie!* *Bravo! Well done.*







 Nadar
 The Catacombs
 1861-62


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 7, 2010)

People who disrespect a cemetery by this type of desecration are worse than scum. I've been known to walk in cemeteries, sometimes at night as well, there is just no more peaceful and eerily beautiful place, and some of the monuments are just amazing to behold either for their artistry, age, or sheer size, and are a study of the societies that erected them. So sue me, I've always had a dark tinge to my personality, as if the handle didn't give that away already. Unfortunately when these desecrations happen, it's usually those weird goth people who get the blame, but aside from some I have met who were just posers playing with satanism, most goths are as respectful of these places as I am, actually they are often much more respectful than the idiot "normal" people who have no respect for the dead who usually end up being the ones caught doing this, because they think it's funny. Let's get drunk/stoned and break grave stones. *shakes head* Morons.

 Swizzle you should be given all the praise in the world for returning that head stone to it's rightful place. Many would have just left it lying there. Good Job!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

This one was no trouble at all. I only had to carry it 40 feet up a steep, muddy bank to the road. I'm guessing by all the moss on the stone that many people did just leave it there. I spotted it from 20 feet away. The first headstone I carried was a b!tch. I carried that one for 4 miles and that one weighed 54lbs this one is only about 40+/-. Thanx for all the kind words and praise. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work, Whiskeyman.  That is a horrendous story, Swizzle.  That's why I'm being cremated!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG!...What a great, yet disturbing story(s)..Swiz.....attaboy on having the "right stuff"! Charlie "Whiskeyman" Way to go! Two forum members connecting and changing things for the better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a great bunch of folks on here.          Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 7, 2010)

Im glad this turned out to be a complete ending! My hat is off to you both!Man Swiz,those are the most terrible desecration tales I have ever heard.Thanks again for righting a wrong.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Great story Swizz...freaked me out at first...Thats my last name!! I'm glad you found where it came from! I don't think I have any relatives from NY but who knows that was a long time ago!
   Amanda


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanx all. Woodswalker this very well could be one of your distant relation. I was looking at a Van Horn genealogy page and it was spread from New York to Pennsylvania, Mass, and I believe as far out as Michigan as well. I will do what I can to place this back with all the proper respects possible. 

 Joe I believe that I forgot to mention that the nearest cemetery upstream is about 8 miles so there was no way that it just slid over the bank on its own. My guess is they didn't even know about the creek being right there and with dumb luck tossed it over in an area that I was fortunate enough to find it. 

 The other headstone that I carried was far less of a morbid case. One of our supervisors had died on a job and us guys chipped in for a stone. We had it cut down to 54lbs and I carried it to his favorite lake. His best friend carried his ashes and I made a quick cross out of some sticks and cordage. We had a little service for him and then placed the stone behind his favorite lean-to in memory of him. The next friend better have a favorite lake that's a lot closer and doesn't require a 2 mile section of trail known as cardiac arrest. Took me almost an hour to get it there. 

 RedGinger, I agree with you on getting cremated. its a lot cheaper and a lot less hassle. One guy I know digs out new privies for the hiking destinations in the Adirondacks. He told his wife that he wanted to be cremated and flushed. She said that she could never do that to him. He then told her that he would like to be dumped down a privy by a backwoods lake and she finally agreed to allow it if one of his friends was willing to take him there. A while later he was digging out a new privy and he just stopped and had a funny look on his face. His friends asked him what was wrong. He said, "I just realized that I might be digging my own grave!!". Then they all had a good laugh out of it. Just had to throw that one in there. Well in a few more minutes I'll be trying to get ahold of the powers that be and hope they have a plat map of the cemetery. If everything goes right the stone will be back in place within the hour. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

Just an update. The town Supervisor is off today but will give me a call back tomorrow. Hopefully he'll have the caretakers name and number all ready and we can meet him at the cemetery in the morning to put this little guy back in place. Then I can ask him if any others are missing. The bank I found this by is overgrown and I could have easily overlooked more if they're there. Hopefully this is the only one. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, I finally got in touch with the women holding the maps. She doesn't seem like a very good caretaker. She acts like she doesn't want to be bothered with it and asked if I had already tried another cemetery about 20 miles away that she knows has Van Horns in it. She sounded like she was trying to discourage me by telling me the maps are sporadic and telling me "Good Luck". Well anywho, I'll be heading over there at 11am to check out the maps and hopefully it'll be a cakewalk from there. I just hope they maintain the cemetery so I can find the stones easier. I think my best bet is to think like a dumb stoned teenager. Start looking at headstones near any trails by the edges of the cemetery or by the front gate. I'll post pics if I can get him back in place today. Worst case scenario we'll go back and take more time reading all of the stones. I'm guessing this was on a stone base so I'm gonna take a small probe with me and hopefully find the base near the surface. If not I'll probably just dig a hole deep enough to hold the stone up straight. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 8, 2010)

Our town has a plot map and shows where everyones plot is positioned,(town Est. in 1860).I just assumed every town did this,or at least they should.[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 8, 2010)

I can stand it, when even the people with the easiest of jobs, act like they can't be bothered or are just rude.  I feel like I come into contact with people like that more often.  Anyway, they should give you the key to the city for your efforts.  Doing the right thing seems to be very unpopular right now.  We do have some terrific members here, though who go out of their way to help others and share their knowledge and kindness.  Good work Swizzle,  Whiskeyman, an all the other great members.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, the deed is done and the pictures will follow. I just want to tell the rest of this story. The woman that has the maps kept telling me that she was a volunteer, she doesn't get paid to do this and what makes me think he's buried in this cemetery!! Yeah, what a peach of a woman she was. She told me that she destroyed the urn on her own plot years ago because it was such a pain to mow and weed eat around. She also removed several other urns that were broken, (makes me wonder if she broke them). So this was the caliber of woman that I had to contend with. 

 I had stopped to the cemetery prior to going to look at the maps and found Alice A. Putman & The J.C. Vanhorn's family monument. Kinda strange, there was just the monument with some names on it and no stones at all. Oh well, off I went to talk to Mrs. Pleasant Map Holder and she called her son over. On the maps it only shows the monument. The map is dated 1968. The reading where little Frankie was found was done in 1920. The family must have ordered the lot cleared and bought the monument sometime after 1920 and never transcribed lil Frankie's name onto the new monument. 

 Now what to do?!? The Bitter Map Holder didn't want the stone there. Point blank it was just something extra to mow around and she didn't want to be bothered by it. The next thing was to contact the VanHorn family to try to find someone who cares enough to have Frankie's name added to the monument. Or the son's idea which satisfied everyone. We buried the headstone flush with the ground so it can be easily mowed over and little Frankie gets the recognition he deserves. 

 Other then that Frankie's mom died you and Joel C. VanHorn must have gotten remarried because he isn't buried here. The End. Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow swizz that lady sounded awful...and if your going to take on a job paid, volunteer or otherwise you should do a good job...can't stand people that do everything half a**!![]  And That could very well be one of my ancestors....so thanks very much for taking care of little Frankie Van Horn may he rest in peace....Anyway I'll probably write down some of the info you provided and take it to my Grandma Van Horn...She's done a lot on our family geneology so she might know something about it or be able to find out if they were distant relatives.  If so I will have to say holy cow...what a small world. 
   And no one ever realizes that it only takes ONE person to make a difference....like people I work with would stand and outside and smoke and look at trash laying in the parking lot...complain about it and everything else...but not one person would make the step to pick it up....
   Amanda


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2010)

It will look cool in your garden (especially at holloween) and will have a good story...


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Well now its time for the pictures. The first thing I noticed when I walked up through the cemetery is this monster accident just waiting to happen.





 and then these creepy little bugs climbing out onto the top of a really old and mostly fallen headstone.




 After a bit more wandering I found his Mom.




 and some more relatives on the other side.




 I do feel that this is the right place.




 Here's a shot of the whole monument.




 And yup you guessed it. This puppy is leaning right towards the monument. Lets hope when it drops it falls short.




 Finally the journey is over. Here's where we thought it was best to place little Frankie. On the side of the monument that was blank. It only seemed fitting that this spot was reserved for him. 




 Rest In Peace little man. I just wish I could have done more for you. Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

You did what you could and thats all that matters swiz...Like I said before only takes one to make a difference or do the right thing!!!
     I wish there were more people in the world that would go that extra mile!!!  [] Pat yourself on the back, you did a great thing!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2010)

wow , the leaning tower of corn...
 simply amazing
 call 1-800-LAW-SUIT


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

I checked the records and it doesn't appear that any other stones off of this plot are missing. I still want to go back and check that section of the road again just to see if in fact there are any other headstones there. When I go I'll bring my camera and take pics of the area. I think this one was discarded by the family and the caretaker at the time gave the headstone to the highway department for fill. I don't think its a culvert but there's a big cement structure where I found this. I think it was to help from keeping the bank from eroding. If there is more then they should only be about 10 feet upstream and up the side of that bank where I saw all the stone washed out. I'm kinda in the mood to find another problem for that grumpy ol' bitty. [] Either way I'm glad to see that little Frankie will be recognized and the guy that mows the lawn confused. He knows nothing about us replacing the stone and the guy I dealt with today can't wait to see his reaction when an old stone just magically appears. [] Well what's done is done and hopefully I can rest a bit easier tonight at least knowing that I tried to do the right thing. Thanx Guys and Woodswalker let us know how your family research goes. If they are related to you then send me a reminder every year and I'll drop some flowers off for ya. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Swiz,....Great job!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 9, 2010)

SWIZ...I admire your determination in the face of grumpy odds. WTG!! []

 Great pics to accompany the end result...kudoes !!

 I rather doubt the stone was removed as erosion fill. Now, if Frank's name had been on the monument, I can see where it would have been. I believe it was removed to facilitate mowing....[]

 I found 3 stones last year on a vacant lot and thought it was a small cemetery. But upon researching the cemetery records, I  located where one should have been. I went to the cem and saw the woman was listed with her spouse on a double monument. The spouse having died later. Upon speaking with the overseer, he said it was likely the company that set the newer stone removed the older one and cast it off much like yours. I returned to get the discarded stone and the lot it was on had been cleared off and the stone had vanished. It will likely turn up again somewhere at some point in time and cause another person such as you or I to scurry around to locate its proper place.[&:]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

I could understand it if the family started off by buying stones and then ran into some money and decided to get a monument instead. I don't believe it was removed to make mowing easier though. That woman would have tossed it over the fence instead of driving it 5 miles away. The new monument doesn't match the old stone and people are generally fussy about how they want their final resting place to look. There could be another reason little Frankie's name wasn't added onto the list of names on the monument. The father might not have wanted anyone to think he had a weak bloodline. Sad but true people did think like this. Mentally & Physically handicapped children were often considered a family disgrace. They were hidden from public view. Another reason could have simply been money. You need to pay per letter to have those words carved on stone. Why it wasn't added at the same time a fancy monument was purchased tends to make me believe that this wasn't the case. I've been wondering for a while if Frankie was a victim of Mrs. Winslow's soothing syrup. I'm starting to think that things like this happen on a more regular basis then we'd all like to admit. Maybe the Father discarded the stone because lil Frankie wasn't his. Its definitely a mystery with some other possibilities. I guess we'll really never know for sure. Swiz


----------



## MIdigger (Jun 9, 2010)

Very interesting story and great outcome. Not sure too many wouldve gone to the measures you did for the little guy, but it sure says a lot about yourself. What a great thing to do. In this day and age when most dont care about anyone but themselves, to take the time and personal effort you did, speaks highly of your character. Job well done, very well done.  Rich


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 9, 2010)

SWIZ..I need to retract my comment....in reading your post I forgot all about Frank's stone likely being the object of vandalism...and was basing my comment on the Grumpy caretaker's attitude and outlook.[&:]

 As for the other, like you said we will never know why the Baby Frank's name was omitted from the monument. Could be because he had a seperate stone already and there was no need to add him??? 

 Whatever: the outcome is what matters and you went to great effort to see that the stone was returned. It's a rare event to see such spirit about a discarded tombstone. And I am glad this story ended on an upbeat note.  Good going....[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanx guys. Just keep in mind that what I did was something that I'm sure most of us here on the forums would do. There's a lot of good people out there and they are always hidden in the shadows of a few bad. Bad things weigh much heavy in the hearts and minds of us all. To many people overlook the smallest things that matter to seek out the negative to complain about. I was just fortunate enough to be the one that went a little farther out of my way then what most people are use to seeing. If you look for the good in this world and focus on it a bit more you'll start seeing it more. We all have good in us and I know that I'm not the only one that would have tossed that headstone outta the creek and helped lil Frankie get recognized again. What I'd like to see is a kind of moment of silence or a few words said for Frankie by the members here. My deed is done and I've received more then enough admiration for it and I really appreciate it, I truly do. everyone here please show what's in your hearts and say a word for Frankie. Let him know that he's remembered. Thanx to all for your great responses and this is for you Frankie...Swiz

 Frankie, I'm sorry that I never had the chance to meet you. I hope that you are up in heaven in your mother's arms as we live and breath. Even after 134 years you've managed to touch the hearts of many, far and wide. If everything goes right and I keep on the straight and narrow then maybe I'll see you someday. Take care little buddy. May God bless your little soul and may you forever rest in peace. Yours Truly, Jason


----------



## MIdigger (Jun 9, 2010)

It is said everyone has 15 minutes of fame. For this youngster he probably didnt realize it would be over 100 years later. Due, in no small part to a caring person. Indeed, this act of kindness has reached many. I would hope that his spirit sees  that there is still good in humanity, Bless you little brother.


----------



## diginit (Jun 9, 2010)

Way to go, Swiz! It's a shame the caretaker didn't care. 
  I recently found an abandonded graveyard here in Ca. Only 5 stones left. One out of the 5 had MY flippin' name on it! Dated 1898. Gave me the creeps. But made me curious. I did a genealogy search on the site and found that there are over 154 people buried there. Makes me wonder how many sick people took the other 149 stones. It it a desert site. No way they could just wash away. Although it seems that some graves had multiple occupants. They just dug up the original and put one coffin on top of another as the family passed on in order to keep the family in the same area.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Being in the desert they may have used wooden headstones and crosses. Its only a matter of time before everything is returned to the earth. As far as the woman being a caretaker I believe that she just arranges for someone else to mow and she holds onto the maps. She might as well give her son the maps so that she isn't bothered anymore. It was tough for me to see someone in her position with absolutely no compassion. She honestly wanted me to take the stone home and bury it and forget about it. Swiz


----------



## SamMapes (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  diginit
> 
> Way to go, Swiz! It's a shame the caretaker didn't care.
> I recently found an abandonded graveyard here in Ca. Only 5 stones left. One out of the 5 had MY flippin' name on it! Dated 1898. Gave me the creeps. But made me curious. I did a genealogy search on the site and found that there are over 154 people buried there. Makes me wonder how many sick people took the other 149 stones. It it a desert site. No way they could just wash away. Although it seems that some graves had multiple occupants. They just dug up the original and put one coffin on top of another as the family passed on in order to keep the family in the same area.


 

 Yes, I really shamed to see that caretaker are not taking car for the buried people. I think that they should be dumped in a one place so that all the family are in the one place.

headstones and monuments | gravestones


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> You might be able to trace it and find the graveyard.  I know a lot of counties have lists made of grave yards for geneology purposes.
> It is hard to understand why people would do something like that.


 
 No its not hard to understand,its 2011 the freaks are loose!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> It will look cool in your garden (especially at holloween) and will have a good story...


 
 lol I would be afraid to put that anywhere near my house. 
  I knew a kid who stole one from a cemetery, he put it in a shopping cart and took it home.Then he put it in his bed room,nothing but BAd things happened to that kid.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Being in the desert they may have used wooden headstones and crosses. Its only a matter of time before everything is returned to the earth. As far as the woman being a caretaker I believe that she just arranges for someone else to mow and she holds onto the maps. She might as well give her son the maps so that she isn't bothered anymore. It was tough for me to see someone in her position with absolutely no compassion. She honestly wanted me to take the stone home and bury it and forget about it. Swiz


 
 I am going to start calling you "Saint Swizz"[8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 16, 2011)

Good work man.

 In a local cemetery there is a creek which has an erosion or flow control dam made almost entirely out of old headstones. Pretty interesting, I figure they were replaced by newer stones and then repurposed.

 I love walking through cemeteries, they are very warm, comfortable, peaceful places to me. Often I see toppled headstones, thanks to inebriated youths, and I go out of my way to set the stones right if they aren't 250+ pounds.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow I didn't realize this post got resurrected from the archives. Well thank you again everyone for the kind words. I'd like to think that most of us here, if not all of us would go through the same steps I did to return the stone. You know, if I find another one I'll do it all over again. As long as I don't find one in a field over what looks like a sunken in privy pit that is. []


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

That's amazing and it was a good thing you did Swizzle. This is such a good story, it needs to be stickied or something so new people can always read it.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't swell my head up too much. I'm clumsy enough as it is. [][]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe the media would have been a good choice also to expose the cemetary caretaker ,who didnt care ,anyway great effort and thumbs up to you and to you whiskyman for the comp. skills and research.


----------

